# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2017



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 13:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

Boas,

Mais uma mínima tropical, com* 21,6ºC* 

Durante a manhã o céu esteve nublado, deixo aqui uma foto que tirei já em fase de dissipação ( filtro Lee 10stops ): 



Por agora nuvens altas, sigo com *29,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2017 às 16:50)

Boas,
Mínima abaixo dos 10ºC, já nem sabia o que era ter isto.  Dia com temperatura bastante agradável! 
Máx: *31,3ºC*
Min: *8,5ºC
*
Tatual: *30,6ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

Rotação do vento de WSW para NW, grande bafo impressionante

Rajadas fortes de ar quente...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

Atuais *33ºC* a máxima do dia, com tendência de subida. 

Continua vento forte e quente


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui, o dia supostamente mais fresco, já era. 

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 29.1ºC

@joralentejano , meteste o sensor no frigorífico, seu malandro.  Prepara-te, que este mês chegas aos 47ºC de máxima, só para não estares aí a meter inveja ao pessoal. 

Por curiosidade: 10ª noite tropical consecutiva
                            Desde do dia 10 de Julho, que não registo uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2017 às 20:40)

Boas,

Aqui por Quarteira, a máxima foi de *33,2ºC* perto das 18h.

Neste momento mais fresco com *27,1ºC *e vento moderado de Noroeste. Durante a tarde as rajadas devem ter sido superiores a *50 km/h *


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2017 às 21:57)

Boas,
1º de Agosto agradável por aqui.
Máx:*27ºc*
Min: *13.2ºc*
Neste momento algum vento de NW e *20ºc*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2017 às 22:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui por Quarteira, a máxima foi de *33,2ºC* perto das 18h.
> 
> Neste momento mais fresco com *27,1ºC *e vento moderado de Noroeste. Durante a tarde as rajadas devem ter sido superiores a *50 km/h *



Essa situação que reportas, e muitos algarvios reportam, as máximas tardias fruto da rotação do vento é sem duvida bem interessante mas bem incomodativo.
Em 2015 andei pela Armação de Pera e também acontecia o mesmo, alias muitas vezes íamos para a praia as 19 horas com um calor brutal.
Se há coisa que aprendi quando entrei neste forum, é o impacto do vento na temperatura, seja por intensidade ou quadrante, por vezes chega ser impressionante.

PS: Boas férias.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2017 às 00:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joralentejano , meteste o sensor no frigorífico, seu malandro.  Prepara-te, que este mês chegas aos 47ºC de máxima, só para não estares aí a meter inveja ao pessoal.


Sim, já à muito tempo que não sentia tanto fria durante a noite, vento nulo por aqui dá nisto. Tal como acontece durante um dia de grande calor, em que a temperatura dispara graças à ausência de vento.  Viver num vale tem lados bons e maus. Depois das temperaturas que tenho registado, já merecia ter uma temperatura destas  Mas Agosto ainda tem muito para contar e pelas previsões, não será nada bom.


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2017 às 11:10)

Já tinha umas saudades deste céu 
Manhã fresquinha, muito orvalho nos carros e _cirrus_ e _virgas_ a dar por um pau 
(abram a ligação para ver a imagem completa)


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2017 às 13:32)

Boas!!
Mais uma mínima abaixo dos 10°C, um pouco mais alta também devido ao facto de hoje o dia já prometer ser mais quente! De hoje em diante só se vê inferno, está bonito está. 
Mínima de *9,1°C*
Agora sigo com *31,9°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2017 às 15:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas!!
> Mais uma mínima abaixo dos 10°C, um pouco mais alta também devido ao facto de hoje o dia já prometer ser mais quente! De hoje em diante só se vê inferno, está bonito está.
> Mínima de *9,1°C*
> Agora sigo com *31,9°C*


Boas,
Pois é, o inferno está de volta, a parir de amanhã será pior
Na zona industrial de Portalegre hoje já está bastante quente e o vento é nulo.
Pena, vou eu ter dos ciclistas que no domingo vão realizar a 2ª etapa da volta a Portugal que vai ligar Reguengos de Monsaraz a Castelo Branco com temperaturas a rondar os 40ºc ou superiores, vai ser penoso


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2017 às 22:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite não foi tropical.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC

Amanhã até sábado, o Algarve vai estar sob aviso amarelo, só deviam ter escrito no aviso, as mínimas elevadas que também vamos ter.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2017 às 23:18)

Boas,

Mais um dia quente com céu praticamente limpo, aqui por Quarteira .

Extremos: *20,3ºC* / *30,9ºC* 

As temperaturas tem estado excelentes, a água do mar é que está fresca... Mas parece que lá para dia 9, a sinóptica deve mudar. Vem Lestada para aquecer a água.

Neste momento *26,4ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2017 às 02:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Pois é, o inferno está de volta, a parir de amanhã será pior
> Na zona industrial de Portalegre hoje já está bastante quente e o vento é nulo.
> Pena, vou eu ter dos ciclistas que no domingo vão realizar a 2ª etapa da volta a Portugal que vai ligar Reguengos de Monsaraz a Castelo Branco com temperaturas a rondar os 40ºc ou superiores, vai ser penoso


Por alguma razão fazem a volta ao Alentejo em Março  Não sabia que este ano a volta a Portugal vinha até ao Alentejo, coisa rara.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2017 às 02:10)

Boa Madrugada!
Máxima de* 35,6ºC*
Neste momento estão *16,8ºC *com vento nulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2017 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,

Mínima tropical de *22,6ºC *

Foto de hoje ao início da manhã ( Filtro Lee ) :




Vista para Noroeste a cerca de 50km de distância, penso ser a Serra de Monchique que se avista :




Às 13:15h registava *33,4ºC* 

Agora sigo com *28,1ºC* e vento moderado de Leste!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2017 às 17:39)

Boas,
De volta aos dias infernais. Amanhã estão previstos 41ºC 
Máx: *38,7ºC*
Min: *12,6ºC*

Tatual: *37,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2017 às 21:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Por alguma razão fazem a volta ao Alentejo em Março  Não sabia que este ano a volta a Portugal vinha até ao Alentejo, coisa rara.



Se formos, por aí, então o Algarve é bem mais quente do que o Alentejo, é por isso, que a Volta ao Algarve é logo em Fevereiro e a de Portugal nunca vem, porque simplesmente é muito fraca e o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve já é Marrocos. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 27.6ºC

Hum, não deve faltar muito, para subir, estou demasiado fresquinho para as estações das redondezas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2017 às 21:23)

Boas,

Por aqui final de tarde muito quente, com a habitual rotação do vento para Norte / NW, atingindo os *34,6ºC* máxima do dia.


Agora vai descendo lentamente com *31,4ºC* e vento fraco.




algarvio1980 disse:


> Hum, não deve faltar muito, para subir, estou demasiado fresquinho para as estações das redondezas.



Qual é a direção do vento, por aí ?

Máxima do dia agora mesmo em Faro ( estações do Wunderground ) : 

Na cidade  com 33,9ºC
No porto de Faro 30,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2017 às 21:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui final de tarde muito quente, com a habitual rotação do vento para Norte / NW, atingindo os *34,6ºC* máxima do dia.
> 
> ...



Por aqui, o vento estava ainda de SW, agora já começou a rodar e já sigo com 30.1ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2017 às 21:34)

Está um bafo terrível na rua! Este início e talvez todo o Agosto prometem... isto ainda não é deserto mas para lá caminha. Só as Alfarrobeiras se apresentam verdes e muitas estão fraquinhas|


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2017 às 22:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se formos, por aí, então o Algarve é bem mais quente do que o Alentejo, é por isso, que a Volta ao Algarve é logo em Fevereiro e a de Portugal nunca vem, porque simplesmente é muito fraca e o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve já é Marrocos.


Era uma ironia, mas nunca se sabe, a teoria até pode ser essa  A volta a Portugal só vem até algumas zonas do Alentejo este ano, porque já não me lembro do último ano em que essa volta percorreu o país todo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2017 às 22:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Está um bafo terrível na rua! Este início e talvez todo o Agosto prometem... isto ainda não é deserto mas para lá caminha. Só as Alfarrobeiras se apresentam verdes e muitas estão fraquinhas|



As alfarrobeiras estão fracas e a farroba é miúda. Com esta nortada, as alfarrobeiras estalam todas e é vê-las a partirem-se todas.

Esta manhã, houve um incêndio na zona do Ameixial. 

Agora, sigo com 32.5ºC e boa nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2017 às 22:59)

Subida do costume, segundo consta foram cerca de 5ºC
Estação de Faro(Aeroporto).



Fonte: http://www.meteociel.fr/temps-reel/obs_villes.php?code2=8554


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia,

Noite bastante quente, a temperatura mínima foi de *26,8ºC 
*
Agora 27,2ºC e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2017 às 11:47)

Boas,

Início de manhã muito quente, chegou aos *34,8ºC* pelas 10h. Depois rodou de Norte para Leste / ESE e mantém-se fraco.

A temperatura desceu para os* 29,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2017 às 12:06)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi fresca e tive a mínima mais alta do ano com 26.5ºC. 

A AEMET tem aviso laranja, na província de Huelva e prevê para hoje e amanhã 40ºC para Ayamonte. 

Se, a nortada entrar pelas 17h/18h isto chega lá perto dos 40ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2017 às 12:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a noite foi fresca e tive a mínima mais alta do ano com 26.5ºC.
> 
> A AEMET tem aviso laranja, na província de Huelva e prevê para hoje e amanhã 40ºC para Ayamonte.
> 
> Se, a nortada entrar pelas 17h/18h isto chega lá perto dos 40ºC.


Boas,
A noite também foi fresca por aqui, tive mínima de *24ºc.*
Mais um dia em que a temperatura deverá aproximar-se dos 40ºc ou até mesmo ultrapassar, o joralentejano que o diga.
Sigo já com *32.5ºc.*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2017 às 14:05)

Boas,
Mínima de *19,1ºC*
Neste momento estão *39,8ºC *com vento nulo.  10º dia....


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2017 às 14:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a noite foi fresca e tive a mínima mais alta do ano com 26.5ºC.
> 
> A AEMET tem aviso laranja, na província de Huelva e prevê para hoje e amanhã 40ºC para Ayamonte.
> 
> Se, a nortada entrar pelas 17h/18h isto chega lá perto dos 40ºC.



Vila Real de Santo António *37,8ºC* vento NE e Portimão *37,2ºC* vento Leste 
Faro com vento de SW 






A panela está ao lume, logo ao final da tarde vai ser um bafo quando o vento virar para Norte....


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2017 às 14:29)

Máxima de *40,5ºC* até ao momento
Entretanto apareceu uma brisa e já desceu para *39,9ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2017 às 14:36)

Os destaques hoje, vão para o Algarve:
Ás 14h (13 UTC):
Castro Marim: *40,1ºC*
Vila Real de St. António: *39,2ºC
*


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 14:36)

36,4ºC com mínima de 21,7ºC. Vento moderado de NNW.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

Boas,
Máxima de* 41,7ºC*
Agora estão *37,8ºC* com vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

Manta Rota, Algarve
Hoje a minha (nova) estação Acurite bateu o recorde  

Máxima de *41.5ºC* às 13.16. 
_____
Se quiserem seguir a estação basta:
- Instalam no vosso smartphone a App da Acurite (android ou apple)
- Criam uma conta (tem de ser, é rápido) 
- Vão a Settings - Share Weather - Façam Follow smartHub 
- escrevam um Nick para a estação e no Device ID ponham o seguinte: 09:21:B5


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2017 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia bastante quente e noite escaldante.

Máxima: 37.1ºC
mínima: 26.5ºC
actual: 34.2ºC

Amanhã, espera-nos mais um dia quente, isto só não dispara mais, que o vento não tem direcção definida durante o dia, já que durante a noite é sempre de norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 20:04)

33,1ºC com vento moderado com rajadas de WNW. Ambiente de fumo no horizonte de novo, devido ao incêndio do Sardoal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Ago 2017 às 20:10)

De salientar que atualmente estão 35.8 C
Daqui a pouco quando levantar a nortada a temperatura ainda vai disparar uns bons graus.. vamos ver...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2017 às 20:33)

Grande bafo na rua, vento quente de Norte.

Temperatura a subir, atuais *33,7ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2017 às 21:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande bafo na rua, vento quente de Norte.
> 
> Temperatura a subir, atuais *33,7ºC*



João, deve ser complicado, uma pessoa viver no Norte queixar-se da nortada que é fresca e má para a praia, vem para o Algarve e queixa-se da nortada porque é demasiado quente e quase impossível dormir.  Com este tratamento, este ano, já não vais pedir nortada nunca mais.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Ago 2017 às 21:59)

São 22h e Faro (cidade) a chegar agora aos 36,5º.... Max do dia de 36,7ºc pelas 17:37. 
Vai ser mais uma noite infernal com a mínima a rondar os 30º


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2017 às 22:35)

Boa noite,

As praias de Quarteira estão cheias de gente, temperatura a rondar os *32ºC* e vento seco.

Vai agora um mergulho..


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Ago 2017 às 23:04)

Hoje fiz a viagem entre Moura e Viseu durante a tarde. Calor intenso durante grande parte da viagem: saí de Moura às 14:20 com 39°C e praticamente até à Covilhã, onde passei cerca das 18:30 nunca baixou dos 37, tendo chegado aos 40 perto de Portalegre (tudo registos do termómetro do carro). Depois, a subir para a Guarda, a temperatura desceu até aos 30... deu para desligar o AC e abrir as janelas! Para quem vive em Moura, 30°C é quase frio ! Cheguei a Viseu pouco antes das 20h com 29°C! isto é um paraíso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A praia de Quarteira estão cheias de gente, temperatura a rondar os *32ºC* e vento seco.
> 
> Vai agora um mergulho..



Ainda, com 31.5ºC. Esta noite, vou aí para esses lados, se calhar, é melhor ir dar um mergulho a Quarteira do que ir enfiar-me no Bliss ou no Lick.  Pior, vai ser, vir para Olhão, devo ir ao balão umas 10 vezes e com este calor, fica uma pessoa toda suada.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Ago 2017 às 01:01)

1 da manhã e Faro (cidade) com 33,6ºC...


----------



## aoc36 (5 Ago 2017 às 01:14)

Em Albufeira vai com 29°. Apesar de estar vento, está desconfortável. 
Máxima do dia 35.4


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 01:15)

Vá lá que a corrente tem sido de NW agora, senão estava tal como Faro.  23,4ºC e vento fraco de SW. Ligeiro cheiro a queimado devido  a um pequeno incêndio aqui perto que foi rapidamente resolvido.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2017 às 02:55)

*19,1ºC* por aqui com vento nulo. Noite fantástica!
___________
A noite segue infernal no sotavento Algarvio 
Ás 2 da manhã (01:00 UTC):
Faro (aeroporto) : *31,4ºC*
Vila Real de Sto António: *29,2ºC*
Castro Marim: *28,9ºC*
Portalegre:* 27,7ºC 
*
é pena a estação que está na zona industrial de Portalegre não estar a transmitir registos de temperatura, provavelmente a diferença seria enorme de uma estação para a outra, a humidade diz tudo:
Portalegre: *24%*
Portalegre, cidade:* 59%*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 03:30)

Sim, a estação de Portalegre/Cidade está perto da minha, mas ainda assim inverte mais vezes do que a minha se o vento de NE chegar a uma altitude mais baixa porque está abrigada. Está nas Oficinas da CMP.

Entretanto 20,2ºC com 81% HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2017 às 06:36)

Bom dia,

Noite de calor, mínima de *27,7ºC*

Mínima em Faro Cidade *31,2ºC* valor impressionante.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2017 às 07:28)

Contagem de noites tropicais - Faro 2017

39 noites tropicais até agora, 8 consecutivas entre 10 e 18 de julho.

Maio (1) - 24 de maio

Junho (15) - 08 junho; 10-14 junho; 16-21 junho; 23-25 junho.

Julho (19) - 02-05 julho; 11-18 julho; 24-30 julho.

Agosto (4) - 01 agosto; 03-05 agosto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

O IPMA prolongou o aviso amarelo para o Algarve devido ao calor, agora até amanhã.

Previsão:
Hoje: 38ºC
Amanhã: 36ºC
2ª feira: 34ºC

Não se vê qualquer melhoria nos próximos dias, o calor insuportável vai continuar e as noites serão quentinhas.

Boas, por aqui, o dia segue com a brisa de SW e com 30.5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2017 às 12:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia segue com a brisa de SW e com 30.5ºC.



Brisa marítima a trabalhar bem por aí! 

Aqui em Quarteira, ainda está de NW, tudo escalada, sigo com *36,8ºC 
*
Bafo terrível..


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2017 às 13:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brisa marítima a trabalhar bem por aí!
> 
> Aqui em Quarteira, ainda está de NW, tudo escalada, sigo com *36,8ºC
> *
> Bafo terrível..



Acabou-se o gasóleo da brisa e rodou para SE e já disparou para os 33.7ºC. Como, o vento é fraco, a direcção é variável, tanto que no Aeroporto está de SW, no centro da cidade de Faro está de E/NE, aqui, está de SE, aí de NW. Mas, o vento é que manda na temperatura, mas mais logo vamos ter todos máximas próximas. 

Possas, vim de Vilamoura às 6 h da manhã, fui ao balão até Olhão, 4 vezes.  Devo ter, mesmo cara de bêbado. 

Mas, é impressionante, a quantidade de pessoas que são apanhadas com álcool, será que não sabem que não podem conduzir.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 13:57)

Mínima de 18,6ºC por aqui e de 18,9ºC na EMA, que acabou por baixar também após viragem do vento. Atual de 32,5ºC e 29% HR com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2017 às 14:00)

Está abrasador na rua, sigo com *38,1ºC* 

Na linha do horizonte é visível uma grande barra devido ao calor, efeito de miragem.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2017 às 16:44)

Boas Tardes!
Mais um dia quente mas não tanto como ontem, até porque hoje o vento tem estado sempre presente e ameniza um pouco a coisa. A mínima foi alta mas a noite foi bastante húmida, o que tornava a sensação mais fresca. 
Máx: *38,2ºC*
Min: *18,5ºC
*
Tatual: *37,8ºC*


----------



## Maria Elleonor (5 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

Que forno!!! 
Até quando esse calor vai durar!?
Ontem em Faro as 10:00 da noite o termómetro marcava 31 graus.
Alguma previsão de chuva ou baixa de temperatura para esses dias??


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2017 às 18:49)

Boas,

Depois de uma tarde quente onde a brisa de SW esteve presente, há momentos houve a habitual mudança de direção do vento.

Sopra agora de NNW com rajadas, temperatura em subida com *36,7ºC
*
O céu está meio esbranquiçado, deve haver alguma poeira na atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

faz este mês de agosto 18 anos da evacuação em massa das praias do algarve por causa do tsunami que era uma miragem.

Hoje a praia estava igual mas já ninguém se lembra.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2017 às 19:09)

Maria Flor disse:


> Alguma previsão de chuva ou baixa de temperatura para esses dias??


Chuva continua a ser uma miragem para os próximos tempos, em relação á temperatura para a semana poderá descer um pouco, mas no geral o tempo vai continuar quente e seco.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (5 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

Maria Flor disse:


> Que forno!!!
> Até quando esse calor vai durar!?
> Ontem em Faro as 10:00 da noite o termómetro marcava 31 graus.
> Para semana à alguma previsão de chuva ou baixa de temperatura??





Davidmpb disse:


> Chuva continua a ser uma miragem para os próximos tempos, em relação á temperatura para a semana poderá descer um pouco, mas no geral o tempo vai continuar quente e seco.


Oh mi god!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

Boas, por aqui, tenho ainda a brisa de SW e sigo com 31.7ºC.  Que bela frescura. 

Aposto, que daqui a 10 minutos, tenho mais de 35ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2017 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, o vento rodou e a temperatura disparou para a máxima do ano. 

Máxima: 38.5ºC
mínima: 25.6ºC
actual: 37.1ºC

Agora, está um bafo quente e prepara-se para mais uma noite infernal.

A estação Faro (Aeroporto) às 19 h tinha 31.4ºC e às 20 horas disparou para 36.5ºC.

Faro (cidade): 39.1ºC


----------



## MikeCT (5 Ago 2017 às 20:33)

Máx do ano aqui tbm em Faro (cidade) com 39,1ºC pelas 19:23.

Sigo com  36,7ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2017 às 12:57)

O IPMA, prolongou o aviso amarelo para o Algarve até amanhã, igual como a AEMET tem para a província de Huelva. Até, estou admirado como tem estado bem, o IPMA nesta situação, embora o aviso laranja não seria nenhum escândalo se tivessem colocado na 6ª feira e no sábado.

Por vezes, é incompreensível estar Ayamonte com aviso amarelo e em VRSA estar aviso verde, não faz nenhum sentido, já que só existe um rio a separar e o calor é praticamente igual e devia haver uma certa consonância entre os dois institutos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2017 às 21:15)

Boa noite,

Dia quente com o aparecimento de algumas nuvens altas pela tarde.

Extremos de hoje: *24,2ºC */ *31,1ºC*

Neste momento tempo está abafado, céu com nuvens escuras e virga, atuais *28,4ºC* vento nulo.

Será que vem nortada.. Olhando para a Estação de Albufeira ( Wunderground ), o vento virou para NW pelas 20h


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2017 às 21:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia quente com o aparecimento de algumas nuvens altas pela tarde.
> 
> ...



 A nortada vai aparecer até à meia-noite, não te preocupes e amanhã o dia promete ser mais quente do que hoje, basta olhar as previsões. 

No rádio, só dizem que a temperatura vai descer amanhã entre 5 a 7ºC, será que o meteorologista que disse isso, devia ter referido que a excepção é o Algarve, como está escrito na descritiva. 

Por aqui, o dia foi quentinho e a mínima mais "fresquinha" mas continua um braseiro.

Máxima: 33.6ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC
actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2017 às 05:04)

Que coisa acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado em Grândola, não durou nem 5 minutos.. Por esta não esperava!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2017 às 07:05)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical aqui por Quarteira com *24,1ºC 
*
Algumas nuvens, ambiente um pouco abafado talvez devido à humidade.
*
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2017 às 18:02)

Boas,

Por Quarteira, céu novamente esbranquiçado , sigo com *28,4ºC *

Na estação de Albufeira ( wunderground ), o vento rodou agora para NW, temperatura a subir, máxima do dia *33,7ºC*

Edit: 18:28h* 34,6ºC *
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE1#history
*
*


----------



## trovoadas (7 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IPMA, prolongou o aviso amarelo para o Algarve até amanhã, igual como a AEMET tem para a província de Huelva. Até, estou admirado como tem estado bem, o IPMA nesta situação, embora o aviso laranja não seria nenhum escândalo se tivessem colocado na 6ª feira e no sábado.
> 
> Por vezes, é incompreensível estar Ayamonte com aviso amarelo e em VRSA estar aviso verde, não faz nenhum sentido, já que só existe um rio a separar e o calor é praticamente igual e devia haver uma certa consonância entre os dois institutos.



Ainda ligas aos avisos?  Nem vale a pena ligar a isso... Aqui podes ter 30ºc na baixa de Faro, 32ºc à saída mais a Norte, 35ºc em Estoi e chegas a São Brás com 37ºc.

Há pouco saí de Armação com 30ºc, passei em Alcantarilha com 33ºc, Algoz com 37ºc e Messines com 35ºc. Cheguei a Faro com 33ºc.

No Barrocal e serra, facilmente chega aos 40ºc e o distrito em aviso verde. Lá não existem piscinas, AC's, nem água corrente muitas das vezes


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

Boas,
Começou fresco o dia, mínima de *12.5ºc *com nevoeiro matinal, de manhã cedo estava tudo molhado, esta noite ainda será mais fresca.
O céu acabou por ficar muito nublado durante a tarde, o vento sopra moderado a forte do quadrante NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira. 

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, o dia começou fresco e com neblina. Durante a tarde o céu fico nublado e tem havido algum vento, dia muito agradável. 
Máx:* 33,4°C*
Min: *13,7°C*

Tatual: *24,8°C*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2017 às 21:04)

Final do dia hoje por aqui:














Está a refrescar bem, o vento é moderado com boas rajadas de NW.
Tatual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2017 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Temperatura máxima de *33,2ºC*, registada ao final da tarde.

Deixo aqui uma foto de ontem perto do pôr-do-sol, com cores fortes no horizonte e nuvens com alguma virga na zona : 






De manhã notei que choveu durante a noite, os caros estão todos com pingas e cheios de terra ..

Sigo com *29,9ºC* e vento fraco de NW

Na imagem satélite das 19:35h era bem notória a camada de poeiras na região sul


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2017 às 21:38)

Vai arrefecendo, sigo com *19.4ºc* e vento moderado.
Está a dar um debate na tvi24 sobre a seca em Portugal.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2017 às 23:35)

Boas,
Noite um pouco desagradável, não pela temperatura mas sim pelo vento moderado de NW. Já é necessário um casaco.
Sigo com *18,5ºC *


----------



## jonas (8 Ago 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Estou pelo Algarve/Vila do Bispo/praia da Salema.
Hoje o dia amanhece com céu quase limpo e uma brisa suave.
A partir de hoje o tempo vai começar a aquecer...


----------



## srr (8 Ago 2017 às 09:34)

jonas disse:


> Bom dia,
> Estou pelo Algarve/Vila do Bispo/praia da Salema.
> Hoje o dia amanhece com céu quase limpo e uma brisa suave.
> A partir de hoje o tempo vai começar a aquecer...



Adoro essa Praia, ( e zona envolvente)  boas férias.


----------



## jonas (8 Ago 2017 às 10:32)

srr disse:


> Adoro essa Praia, ( e zona envolvente)  boas férias.


Obrigado.
Realmente, e uma zona muito bonita


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

jonas disse:


> Bom dia,
> Estou pelo Algarve/Vila do Bispo/praia da Salema.
> Hoje o dia amanhece com céu quase limpo e uma brisa suave.
> A partir de hoje o tempo vai começar a aquecer...


Boas férias, zona fantástica! Aproveita bem


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2017 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima de *12,7ºC*
Agora estão *28,3ºC *com vento moderado de NW. Dia fantástico de verão


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,

Bastante quente aqui em Quarteira, com vento moderado de NW atuais *32,4ºC *
máxima até ao momento.

Mar parece um lago.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2017 às 14:46)

Dias mais agradáveis por aqui, com 26,5ºC atuais e vento moderado de NW. Mínima de 12,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2017 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e chegou a nortada linda e maravilhosa. 

Máxima: 32.6ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC
actual: 27.6ºC

Agosto leva 7 noites tropicais, a próxima não será tropical pelas previsões, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2017 às 21:26)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira, mais um dia quente e céu limpo.

Mínima de *21,7ºC *e máxima de *33,4ºC*

Agora estão *27,8ºC *e vento continua moderado com rajadas de Noroeste.

Vamos lá ver se a mínima de amanhã desce a barreira dos 20ºC


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2017 às 23:56)

Boa Noite,
Máxima de *31,4ºC*
Agora estão *17,3ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de WNW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2017 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *18,6ºC*, a primeira não tropical desde que estou por Quarteira (29jul) .

Céu limpo e nortada.


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2017 às 08:09)

Boas,
Ontem céu limpo e nortada intensa, que estragou o dia de praia...
Hoje o dia começa com céu limpo e nortada.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (9 Ago 2017 às 14:01)

As rajadas de vento de ontem à noite soou como músicas para meus ouvidos.
E o fresquinho que se fez sentir embalou o meu sono 
Será que acabaram se as noites tropicais?!!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2017 às 14:03)

Boas,
Mínima de *11,2ºC*
Agora estão *28,1ºC* com vento moderado de NW. Aproveitar este último dia de bom tempo porque amanhã regressa a lestada e o calor.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 20:05)

26,5ºC com vento moderado de NNW. Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 28,1ºC. A humidade não apresenta sinais de aumentar, já que parece que a lestada forte vai voltar a partir desta noite, com o modelo do IPMA a dar ventos médios de até 30 km/h...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2017 às 20:07)

Boas,
Que bela máxima, talvez a mais baixa deste verão 
Máx: *30,0ºC*
Min: *11,2ºC
*
Neste momento, estão *26,7ºC *com apenas *16%* de humidade apesar do vento ser ainda de NW, já será de pouca dura. A partir desta noite volta a lestada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:02)

Maria Flor disse:


> As rajadas de vento de ontem à noite soou como músicas para meus ouvidos.
> E o fresquinho que se fez sentir embalou o meu sono
> Será que acabaram se as noites tropicais?!!



Se tiveres no Algarve, elas regressam já esta noite e provavelmente por mais 10 dias. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite mais fresquinha.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC
actual: 24.8ºC

Finalmente, que vem aí a lestada, já nem o PR aguenta a água fria e a partir de amanhã, a ver se ela aquece, que saudades da água quente do verão do ano passado, que péssimo Verão este.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2017 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia quente por Quarteira, máxima de *32ºC *pelas 17h.

Neste momento *25ºC* e vento moderado de NNW

Parece que vem Levante


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 23:45)

Rajadas de vento a começar a expressar-se, com 23,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 02:11)

Rajada de 53 km/h agora, repentina.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 02:23)

Muito vento por Arronches, fui à rua agora mesmo e só se ouve o vento a assobiar. Janelas abanam por todo o lado. Estranho é a direção ainda não ter mudado, continua de NNW.
Tatual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 02:34)

Sim, por aqui também continua de NNW mas está claramente mais forte, com rajadas máximas na ordem dos 50's km/h. Tem períodos de acalmia, mas depois volta a ficar com rajadas, e acalma de novo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 02:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, por aqui também continua de NNW mas está claramente mais forte, com rajadas máximas na ordem dos 50's km/h. Tem períodos de acalmia, mas depois volta a ficar com rajadas, e acalma de novo.


Sim, houve períodos antes da meia noite em que ficava nulo,por aqui, e até havia inversão térmica, a temperatura descia logo a pique  mas entretanto começou a intensificar-se bem, a noite promete ser ventosa, tal como previsto, a única coisa que ainda não aconteceu e que também estava previsto, foi a rotação do vento para NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 02:59)

Começa a ficar com tendência para virar para Leste agora, continuam as rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h com 20,3ºC, ainda a descer.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 03:11)

Rodou agora mesmo para NE, à 5min atrás a bandeira que tenho no quintal ainda indicava NW. Entretanto, rajadas ainda mais fortes com a rotação do vento, assobia bem nas janelas e no telhado, faz lembrar um temporal de inverno.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 03:18)

Confirmo, rajada de 64 km/h e vento muito mais constante. 20,2ºC praticamente estagnados.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 03:26)

Bem, não esperava tanto vento. O quintal já está de pantanas.  
*19,8°C *com 30% de HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

E pronto voltaram as mínimas tropicais, com *21,9ºC 
*
Agora com céu limpo e *23ºC *e vento de Norte com rajadas fortes. 

Nota-se algum fumo do ar, principalmente para a oeste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia

Madrugada e manhã de vendaval pelo Norte Alentejo. Em Portalegre era evidente a força do vento, pois parecia um dia com bastante instabilidade (tipo pós-frontal de Outono) mas com um sol perfeitamente azul. A temperatura não era muito baixa, mas a sensação térmica era desagradável, dada a intensidade do vento.
Por agora, em Arronches, continua o vento (mais fraco) e um céu limpo típico destes dias de Verão. A tarde promete aquecer um pouco mais do que ontem.


----------



## vamm (10 Ago 2017 às 09:22)

Manhã fresca e com um cheiro intenso a fumo por todo o lado!


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
Dia de sol e nortada.
Nota-se algum fumo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 09:26)

Boas,
Por Arronches, a ventania já fez estragos. Estamos sem luz, não é de admirar porque tem sido uma ventania constante e com rajadas fortíssimas. Não esperava mesmo esta loucura toda, era desnecessária.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2017 às 09:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por Arronches, a ventania já fez estragos. Estamos sem luz, não é de admirar porque tem sido uma ventania constante e com rajadas fortíssimas. Não esperava mesmo esta loucura toda, era desnecessária.



Off-Topic: vê o disjuntor do contador da luz, pois no Centro da vila há luz


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 09:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: vê o disjuntor do contador da luz, pois no Centro da vila há luz


Está tudo ligado! A eletricidade da zona histórica da vila não está ligada ao mesmo sistema que fornece electricidade a esta zona da vila onde vivo. Já houve várias situações em que ai em cima havia luz e aqui nem por isso, ou vice-versa. Entretanto, voltou à cerca de 5 minutos.
______________
*20,9°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2017 às 12:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 13:40)

Boas. Mínima de 17,3ºC. Rajada máxima de 71 km/h, uma ventania à Inverno durante a noite. 25,9ºC com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## vamm (10 Ago 2017 às 18:29)

Muito calor durante o resto do dia e o vento bem mais calminho.

De Reliquias, Odemira, avista-se o enorme incendio na zona de Ermidas do Sado, Grândola 

Edit: Azinheira dos Barros


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 19:10)

Fumo no horizonte do incêndio de Abrantes... De acordo com o briefing da ANPC, são expectáveis rajadas de até 80 km/h de leste nas terras altas, parece que vão ser noites ventosas tal como a anterior... 28,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

Boas,
Dia ventoso mas agradável em termos de temperatura.
Máx: *31,4ºC*
Min: *17,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *27,7ºC* e o vento está mais calmo sendo neste momento fraco. A direção é variante (NW/N/NE) nada bom para os incêndios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2017 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e lestada de volta.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC

Em 10 noites, 8 foram tropicais.

Desde do dia 10 de Julho, que não registo uma máxima inferior a 30ºC, ou seja, há 1 mês.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 20:46)

Muito ao longe dá para ver a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Grândola, o único que aparenta existir nessa direção... Fumo de Abrantes também muito visível a Oeste.

Vento estranhamente... fraco, com 26,2ºC.


----------



## vamm (10 Ago 2017 às 21:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito ao longe dá para ver a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Grândola, o único que aparenta existir nessa direção... Fumo de Abrantes também muito visível a Oeste.
> 
> Vento estranhamente... fraco, com 26,2ºC.


Neste momento é o único nesta zona.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2017 às 21:08)

Cheiro intenso a queimado mas não se vê fumo no horizonte. O vento é nulo, inversão térmica portanto, por agora.
Tatual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 00:21)

Vento de Nordeste a voltar lentamente. Espero que não suceda o mesmo no local dos incêndios.

25,0ºC, 20% de humidade e 20 km/h de NE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

A reportar da Ilha da Fuseta, céu limpo mas com neblina no horizonte.

Sigo com* 24,9ºC* e humidade a rondar os *70/75%.*

Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (11 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

As noites de calor no Algarve regressou?!! 
Já estou cansada de me sentir uma batata assando em forno brando


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 13:46)

Mínima de 24,0ºC! 30,1ºC atuais com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2017 às 13:58)

Boas,
Mínima de *14,1ºC*
Neste momento estão *33,4ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e leste de manhã, sudoeste à tarde e noroeste agora. 

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC

Ah, foi por pouco, mas foi noite tropical. 

Quando, foi o pôr-do-sol notava-se uma nuvem de fumo no horizonte.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2017 às 21:13)

Boas,
De volta aos dias bem quentes! 
Máx: *35,6ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC*

Agora estão* 24,6ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2017 às 22:39)

Vai arrefecendo bem, *21,2ºC* com vento nulo. Humidade é que é escassa, *20%* apenas. Mesmo durante a noite passada mal passou os 40%.
Hoje disseram-me que o estado da barragem assusta, imagino, aqueles 28% falam por si. Tenho de lá dar uma espreitadela. O próprio rio, neste momento parece que já nem existe. :





A árvores que dependiam desta água vão morrendo aos poucos...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 22:42)

27,8ºC com vento moderado de NE e humidade no mínimo possível da estação, 10%!


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2017 às 22:53)

Boas,
Mais um dia de sol, calor e algum vento da quadrante norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2017 às 11:26)

Boas,
Mínima de *25ºc.*
Neste momento já estão *30.5ºc*.
Voltamos ao mesmo, tudo o que é demais enjoa
Para os próximos 10 dias na previsão do IPMa só se prevêem noites tropicais e dias bem acima dos 30ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 13:10)

Boas.

Mínima tropicalíssima de 25,9ºC devido ao vento constante de NE. Agora sigo com 33,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

32,7ºC por aqui com vento de Norte, mais uma noite a prometer ser quente. Fumo no horizonte, mais um dia...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 01:12)

Temperatura impressionante de 29,8ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## aoc36 (13 Ago 2017 às 07:20)

Noite fresca, sigo com 23°c. Fumo dos fogos da zona centro 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Ago 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *22ºC* 

Nascer do sol cheio de fumo...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2017 às 10:46)

Boas,
Mais uma noite escaldante mínima de* 26ºc, *mais um dia desértico.
Farto do Verão.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 12:39)

32,7ºC atuais por aqui, com mínima de 24,2ºC que teria sido bem mais alta não fosse a viragem do vento. Horizonte tapado de fumo...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

Intenso cheiro a fumo, horizonte um pouco tapado pelo mesmo.
Cerca de* 33ºc,* a humidade relativa é de apenas 13%!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 20:29)

Volta a baixar o fumo, quase que parece nevoeiro... 32,2ºC e 18% HR com vento moderado de NW. O vento traz o cheiro intenso a incêndio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e nem muito calor. 

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira, a máxima foi de *30,8ºC*.

Amanhecer e poente com fumo dos incêndios da região centro, deixo aqui duas fotos: 











Neste momento *24,4ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (14 Ago 2017 às 00:52)

O mi god, e o forno continua  já não aguento mais. 
E para piorar o vizinho também deve está com calor porque não dorme, e também deve estar surdo,  porque tem à TV no último volume


----------



## jonas (14 Ago 2017 às 07:36)

Bom dia,
O meu ultimo dia pelo Algarve amanhece com fumo.
Brisa de O.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 13:00)

Camada impressionante de fumo no horizonte, chega a limitar a visibilidade como se de nevoeiro se tratasse. 29,2°C com vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,

Minima tropical de *22,6ºC*

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei na Sexta-feira, na Ilha da Fuseta, Olhão :


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2017 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor. O poente tem uma nuvem espessa de fumo dos incêndios que lavram na região centro do país.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC

A partir de amanhã, a temperatura vai subir no Algarve, com o regresso da nortada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2017 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira, poente com o sol tapado pelo fumo dos incêndios ...  


algarvio1980 disse:


> O poente tem uma nuvem espessa de fumo dos incêndios que lavram na região centro do país.









Máxima de *31,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *26,2ºC *e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2017 às 13:06)

Boas,
De volta ao Alentejo, por Arronches, mais um dia quente mas não tanto como os anteriores segundo o que me disseram. O céu está esbranquiçado devido ao fumo dos incêndios e também devido a algumas nuvens altas.
Estão *30,1ºC
*
A partir de quinta-feira é para voltar aos 40ºC durante vários dias seguidos, é mesmo para terminar o verão no osso, enfim.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Ago 2017 às 14:09)

joralentejano disse:


> A partir de quinta-feira é para voltar aos 40ºC durante vários dias seguidos, é mesmo para terminar o verão no osso, enfim.


Boas,
Já me estava admirar , então este mês não temos onda de calor?quando chegar a Setembro temos pelo menos outra, não te preocupes.
Algumas nuvens altas e hoje não está tanto calor, os últimos dias foram marcados por bastante fumo.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Já me estava admirar , então este mês não temos onda de calor?quando chegar a Setembro temos pelo menos outra, não te preocupes.
> Algumas nuvens altas e hoje não está tanto calor, os últimos dias foram marcados por bastante fumo.


Acho que tenho motivos até demais para me preocupar, infelizmente. Ou a chuva, depois disto vem em força ou já nem sei o que diga, sinceramente.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 14:17)

Boas. 29,5ºC por aqui com vento moderado de WSW. Mínima de 14,9ºC que depressa se irá reverter depois da próxima noite com o retorno do vento forte de Norte e as altas temperaturas.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

Boas,
Máx:* 35,3ºC*
Min: *13,0ºC*
Tatual: *30,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e algum calor.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
actual: 30.0ºC

Regressaram, os 30ºC depois das 22 horas, a noite quanto mais quente melhor. 

Faro (Cidade) com 31.5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Ago 2017 às 00:16)

Boas,

Em Quarteira, notei o céu esbranquiçado, a temperatura máxima foi de *32ºC 
*
Agora a noite segue quente, com *27,5ºC* e vento moderado de Noroeste


----------



## Maria Elleonor (16 Ago 2017 às 01:55)

Estamos tão acostumados ao agosto ventoso à noite!!
E esse ano foi só para contrariar.
 estou ansiosa por um outono com chuva e algum friozinho


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *23,5ºC* por Quarteira.

A temperatura chegou aos *33,8ºC *com vento de Norte, neste momento forte brisa marítima de SW a fazer descer as temperaturas.

Sigo com *27,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

Boas.
31,0ºC por aqui. Mínima de 15,0ºC. A partir de hoje o cenário será bem diferente quanto às temperaturas e ao vento, mais uma vez. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Ago 2017 às 18:21)

Boa tarde ,

Entrou há instantes a Nortada, aqui por Quarteira ... Grande bafo 

Rajadas de ar quente!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

Boas,
Sucedem-se os dias quentes, mas as noites são frescas, sempre dá para refrescar um pouco as casas. 
Máx: *36,1ºC*
Min: *14,7ºC*

Agora estão *33,9ºC* e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de WNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 18:48)

Temperatura já a descer, com 30,2ºC e vento com rajadas de Oeste. Máxima de 33,4ºC.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (16 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Sucedem-se os dias quentes, mas as noites são frescas, sempre dá para refrescar um pouco as casas.
> Máx: *36,1ºC*
> Min: *14,7ºC*
> ...


Em Faro as noites tem andado bem quentes!! 
Nem parece que estamos em agosto, porque nos outros anos o normal era sair a noite e levar um agasalho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:39)

Maria Flor disse:


> Em Faro as noites tem andado bem quentes!!
> Nem parece que estamos em agosto, porque nos outros anos o normal era sair a noite e levar um agasalho.



Este Agosto, tem andado muito idêntico ao do ano passado, embora, com as máximas ligeiramente mais altas, em relação às mínimas igual.

Agosto 2016: 15 noites tropicais (até 16 de Agosto)
Agosto 2017: 14 noites tropicais (até 16 de Agosto)

Maria Flor, lembro-me de alguns anos atrás, quando havia bailaricos e festas de rastolho , estar fresquinho, ou mesmo, de ir à Fatacil e levar uma camisa com mangas que era um briol, mas ultimamente tem estado mais tipo forno.

Dia de céu limpo, por aqui, com algum fumo durante a manhã, devido aos incêndios na zona de Castelo Branco e bastante quente.

Máxima: 35.5ºC
mínima: 22.4ºC
actual: 28.3ºC

Ontem, à noite, junto ao recinto do Festival do Marisco, o termómetro da farmácia, marcava uns estonteantes 35ºC cerca da 22h30m , no interior do recinto devia estar uns 40ºC era tipo lagosta suada.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (17 Ago 2017 às 00:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Sucedem-se os dias quentes, mas as noites são frescas, sempre dá para refrescar um pouco as casas.
> Máx: *36,1ºC*
> Min: *14,7ºC*
> ...


Em Faro as noites tem andado bem quentes!! 
Nem parece que estamos em agosto, porque nos outros anos o normal era sair a noite e levar um agasalho.


algarvio1980 disse:


> Este Agosto, tem andado muito idêntico ao do ano passado, embora, com as máximas ligeiramente mais altas, em relação às mínimas igual.
> 
> Agosto 2016: 15 noites tropicais (até 16 de Agosto)
> Agosto 2017: 14 noites tropicais (até 16 de Agosto)
> ...


Lembro me bem sim dessas noites frias e para conseguir estacionamento para ir a fatacil tinha que deixar o carro bem longe, apanhava mos com aquele vento todo na cara .
Vamos lá vê se essas noites tropicais nos da uma trégua


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 00:20)

21,8ºC por aqui, muito parecido à temperatura ontem a esta hora. Mas isto porque está a inverter mais uma vez. Amanhã o efeito será ainda menor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Ago 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer por Quarteira com uma camada de fumo impressionante, parecia nevoeiro... Intenso cheiro  a mato queimado, que veio arrastado pela nortada. 

Mínima por aqui foi *24,4ºC*
Extremos de ontem:  *23,5ºC* / *35,4ºC *


----------



## Maria Elleonor (17 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

Em Quarteira as 6:00 da manhã era só fumo e cheiro intenso a queimado de onde virá o fumo??
Ouvir dizer que à incêndio em Lagos, alguém sabe se é verdade??!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2017 às 13:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Amanhecer por Quarteira com uma camada de fumo impressionante, parecia nevoeiro... Intenso cheiro  a mato queimado, que veio arrastado pela nortada.
> 
> ...



Continua, uma camada de fumo em que o horizonte não se vê, a Serra de Monte Figo tem um valente capacete de fumo e o cheiro a queimado está bem presente. Pode, ser que o SW alivie um pouco durante a tarde, mas tenho sérias dúvidas. Este fumo mais parece quando ardeu o Caldeirão em 2012. 

@Maria Flor , o fumo que se faz sentir, é proveniente dos incêndios do distrito de Castelo Branco.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

Boas,
Mais um dia com o fumo dos incêndios, ontem à noite o cheiro era insuportável.  Hoje já não se pode andar na rua, a máxima deverá atingir novamente os 40ºC. 
Mínima de *16,1ºC*
Agora estão *37,5ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Ago 2017 às 16:28)

Maria Flor disse:


> Em Faro as noites tem andado bem quentes!!
> Nem parece que estamos em agosto, porque nos outros anos o normal era sair a noite e levar um agasalho.


isso é já quase no tempo dos primórdios... hoje em dia o verão dura 6 meses ou mais, depois temos 2 ou 3 meses um pouco mais frescos e os outros 2 ou 3 meses que restam são os únicos realmente frios .
E quando aparecia este calor na 2ª quinzena de Agosto normalmente gerava até alguma instabilidade, hoje em dia não, só temos praticamente calor seco.
É o que temos.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 17:43)

36,3ºC com 10% de humidade, ou pelo menos perto disso, é o mínimo da estação. Vento fraco a moderado de WNW. Mínima de 16,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2017 às 22:15)

Boas,
A máxima foi de *39,2ºC*

Agora estão *26,6ºC* com vento moderado de NW. Tudo cheio de fumo e o cheiro é bastante intenso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Ago 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira, bastante fumo na atmosfera durante todo o dia, que é bem visível na imagem do satélite Aqua :






Durante a tarde o vento esteve muito fraco sem direção definida.  Temperatura máxima de *30,7ºC*

Duas fotos que tirei hoje ao poente, na segunda foto com o disco solar filtrado:








Neste momento temperatura a subir com vento de NW, atuais *28,7ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 23:08)

25,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NW. Ambiente irrespirável lá fora com o fumo vindo de Mação e Belver, chega a arder nos olhos como se o fogo fosse aqui ao lado.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (18 Ago 2017 às 09:00)

Bom dia! 
Hoje por Faro está a se fazer um belíssimo dia com um céu limpo e azul  
Mas ainda se vê algum fumo no horizonte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Ago 2017 às 11:24)

Bom dia,

A reportar da Ilha de Tavira, céu limpo e vento fraco de Sueste.

Temperatura a rondar os *28ºC*

Nota-se algum fumo para norte, Serra Algarvia.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2017 às 17:39)

Boas,
Dia tórrido. 
Máx: *39,8ºC *
Min: *15,6ºC*

Agora estão *37,9ºC* com vento moderado de NW


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

32,7ºC com vento de NW. Cada vez mais extensa nuvem de fumo da violenta reativação do Gavião, já cobre o sol... Máxima de 35,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2017 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui, chegou o calor, das 22 horas. 

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC
actual: 32.0ºC

Faro (Cidade) está com 33.6ºC. 

O IPMA colocou o Algarve em aviso amarelo até amanhã, fazendo referência à temperatura mínima elevada que será de 21ºC a 23ºC. 

Por mais, que chorem, ninguém bate a loucura que é viver no Sotavento algarvio e ter 32ºC, às 22 h.


----------



## MikeCT (18 Ago 2017 às 22:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, chegou o calor, das 22 horas.
> 
> Máxima: 32.2ºC
> mínima: 21.0ºC
> ...




Sem dúvida...a máx. do dia em Faro (cidade) foi de 33,9ºc ás 21:40.

Um abraço ao inventor do A/C, que me permite dormir nestas noites


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 22:15)

26,1ºC por aqui com vento moderado com rajadas de NW. 49% HR. O que vale aqui são as inversões térmicas com vento de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

Boas ,

A reportar de Tavira, o termômetro do carro marca agora *32ºC* e vento quente. 

Bem mais fresco durante a tarde com vento marítimo de SW..

----

Noto que a rotação do vento para o quadrante norte/NW aqui no Algarve vai sendo mais tarde, quanto mais para Leste andarmos.

Alguns dados das estações do Wunderground , temperatura máxima e hora da ocorrência:
*Porto de Portimão *16:30h* 36,6ºC *
*Carvoeiro* 16:56h *36,9ºC* 
*Albufeira* 18:29h *33,7ºC* 
*Loulé*  20:30h *34,9ºC*
*Faro *21:44h *33,9ºC*
*Porto de Faro *21:55h *31,3ºC*
*Santa Luzia *22:14h *31,0ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2017 às 00:56)

Vento de Norte a fazer _estragos_ no Algarve, Castro Marim passou dos 26,4ºC às 22h para os 31,7ºC às 23h


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 03:53)

O vento virou violentamente para NE com rajadas da ordem dos 50 km/h pelas 03h00. 51 km/h de NE e 25,1ºC. Mais uma complicação para os incêndios se o vento tiver virado no Gavião também.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Ago 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Por Quarteira, mais uma noite tropical com *24,8ºC* 

Céu limpo. 

Ontem os extremos foram* 23,7ºC* / *32,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2017 às 14:02)

Boas,
Mínima de *16,1ºC*
Neste momento estão *37,9ºC* com vento praticamente nulo. Por vezes aparece uma ligeira brisa de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

Máxima de *40,3ºC*
Amanhã deve ir aos 42/43ºC 

Agora estão *38,1ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2017 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 24.0ºC

Finalmente, a nortada vai embora, e vem a suestada, até 6ª feira, segundo o IPMA.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2017 às 21:34)

Bem, isto nos pontos altos está um calor desgraçado.  Junto ao rio, à pouco estavam 26ºC.
*29,9ºC* ainda em Arronches. O dia de amanhã promete ser mesmo muito quente.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 21:40)

Levantou-se vento mais forte agora com 34 km/h de N. 30,9ºC. Ainda bem que já não há grandes incêndios ativos por aqui.

O da Covilhã é que pode ficar complicado se o vento lá intensificar também...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (19 Ago 2017 às 22:05)

Dormir está noite será um desafio!!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 23:43)

31,0ºC com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h de Norte. Máxima de 36,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2017 às 00:35)

Por aqui, o cenário é completamente diferente do de Portalegre, como é normalíssimo.
Estão *23,4ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 01:11)

_Ainda_ com 31,0ºC e vento de Norte. Por vezes dá umas guinadas para Oeste, talvez seja o que salva a noite de ser tórrida.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 16:46)

38,5ºC por aqui, com vento seco e moderado de SE...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Boa Tarde,
Dia quente mas desta vez, esta onda de calor não foi tão agreste no Alentejo. 
Máx: *41,7ºC*
Min:* 18,8ºC*
Tatual: *40,2ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Dia quente mas desta vez, esta onda de calor não foi tão agreste no Alentejo.
> Máx: *41,7ºC*
> Min:* 18,8ºC*
> Tatual: *40,2ºC*


Boas,
Está a ser mais um Verão horrível, esperemos é que seja a última onda de calor deste Verão e que o Outono não tarde em aparecer, pois isto não se aguenta mais.
Hoje andei por Nisa e por lá por volta das 16h estavam cerca de 40ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 21:15)

35,0ºC ainda a esta hora com vento fraco de NE...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 21:23)

33,3ºC a descer a pique devido a uma viragem súbita do vento para SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma poeira e entrou o SE. 

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC

Quando, entra o SE é sempre uma alegria e ver/sentir a água do mar mais quente, mas 23ºC ainda está fria em relação ao ano passado.

Setembro será quente e talvez Outubro, as canículas assim ditaram o ano passado.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2017 às 22:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma poeira e entrou o SE.
> 
> Máxima: 32.4ºC
> mínima: 21.9ºC
> ...



Hoje estive pelo Benagil e que bem se estava dentro de água! Devia de andar à volta dos 20ºc/21ºc pontualmente mais... Aguentava-se mesmo bem! Excelente para fazer a visita a nado do Algar.

Só se está bem dentro de água pois o termostato já avariou há muito! Estas últimas noites tenho acordado colado ao lençol, literalmente!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (21 Ago 2017 às 00:36)

Hoje se fez uma dia de praia maravilhoso, muito calor a água estava um caldo.
Por agora em quarteira 27 graus com algum ventinho, esta ótimo para um passeio.
Apouco estava alguma neblina no ar cheirava imenso a mar.
Apesar da neblina o ambiente no calçadão de quarteira estava otimo o clima bastante agradável


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Boas,
Hoje para além da temperatura elevada, temos alguma humidade. 
Estão *37,5ºC *com *35%* de hr. Vento nulo.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (21 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

Ontem um senhor já com alguma idade disse me que a neblina que veio do mar ontem, simbolizava que o tempo por esses dias iria arrefecer.
Ou seja irá vir aí umas noites friotas! 
Por favor, please!!! 
Digam la que ele tem razão


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2017 às 18:29)

Maria Flor disse:


> Ontem um senhor já com alguma idade disse me que a neblina que veio do mar ontem, simbolizava que o tempo por esses dias iria arrefecer.
> Ou seja irá vir aí uns dias friotes!
> Por favor, please!!!
> Digam la que ele tem razão



Espero que ele tenha razão...o fim semana que vem poderá ser mais fresco !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (21 Ago 2017 às 18:35)

joselamego disse:


> Espero que ele tenha razão...o fim semana que vem poderá ser mais fresco !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Esperemos que sim,  já estou farta de todo este calor!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

Maria Flor disse:


> Ontem um senhor já com alguma idade disse me que a neblina que veio do mar ontem, simbolizava que o tempo por esses dias iria arrefecer.
> Ou seja irá vir aí umas noites friotas!
> Por favor, please!!!
> Digam la que ele tem razão



A neblina, que entrou e já se nota que está a entrar alguma nebulosidade vinda de sueste, não é mais do que o chamado "rabo do levante". 

Os dias estão mais frescos, devido ao sueste, agora as noites estão boas e sem aquele vendaval de norte, mas um gajo transpira que até parece que acabou de fazer a maratona. 

Quanto às noites friotas, ainda vamos ter que passar muitas passas para chegarmos lá, só se fores muito friorenta e com 18/19ºC já teres frio. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com entrada de alguma nebulosidade vinda de SE já depois do pôr do sol.

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC


----------



## Maria Elleonor (21 Ago 2017 às 23:12)

Nossa 18/19 graus temperatura ótima para mim, todas as noites de verão devia ter essa temperatura


----------



## Gongas (21 Ago 2017 às 23:50)

O sueste costuma trazer o levante e com isso bandeira amarela nas praias? Já agora até ao fim do mês consegue se prever mais algum levante? Obrg.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2017 às 00:10)

Boas,
Máx: *37,7ºC*
Min: *19,1ºC*

Agora estão ainda *27,1ºC* com vento moderado de Oeste. *51%* de humidade   A partir de amanhã as noites já serão muito boas para arejar a casa.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

Boas,
Mínima tropical, uma raridade por aqui. O vento de WSW esteve presente a noite toda. Foi de *21,1ºC*
Agora estão *36,1ºC *com vento fraco a moderado de SSW. O calor por estas bandas só vai amenizar a partir de quinta, depois parece que vem alguma chuvinha, tão bom que era.  Já nem sei à quantos meses não chove decentemente por cá.


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2017 às 14:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mínima tropical, uma raridade por aqui. O vento de WSW esteve presente a noite toda. Foi de *21,1ºC*
> Agora estão *36,1ºC *com vento fraco a moderado de SSW. O calor por estas bandas só vai amenizar a partir de quinta, depois parece que vem alguma chuvinha, tão bom que era.  Já nem sei à quantos meses não chove decentemente por cá.


Amigo Joralentejano, espero que chova no fim semana por aí ...pelo norte também deverá chover alguma coisa ! Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

joralentejano disse:


> O calor por estas bandas só vai amenizar a partir de quinta, depois parece que vem alguma chuvinha, tão bom que era.



Off-Topic: Esperemos bem isso, pois estou farto deste calor e das noites mal dormidas com mais de 30 ºC em casa...
O estranho é o GFS e o ECM começarem já a ter previsões dispares, pois o equinócio ainda demora quase um mês 

Quanto a dados, ontem cheguei a Portalegre com 29,5 ºC à 1 da manhã. No domingo estavam 31 ºC... Escuso falar como têm sido as noites...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2017 às 15:40)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo Joralentejano, espero que chova no fim semana por aí ...pelo norte também deverá chover alguma coisa ! Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Mesmo que chova, será pouco, não podemos esperar muito nesta altura. Mas o fresco já é o suficiente. Abraço! 


Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Esperemos bem isso, pois estou farto deste calor e das noites mal dormidas com mais de 30 ºC em casa...
> O estranho é o GFS e o ECM começarem já a ter previsões dispares, pois o equinócio ainda demora quase um mês
> 
> Quanto a dados, ontem cheguei a Portalegre com 29,5 ºC à 1 da manhã. No domingo estavam 31 ºC... Escuso falar como têm sido as noites...


Só que venha fresco para mim já é o suficiente, ter quase 33ºC no quarto é mesmo o inferno.  Esta entrada de ar quente não foi tão intensa nas máximas, por aqui, mas foi mais duradoura e pior durante a noite visto haver sempre vento e a temperatura dificilmente descer, o vento tem sido quente portanto não dá para arejar.
Não podemos esperar muita chuva por agora e aqueles quase 20mm previstos para aqui pelo GFS depressa desaparecem. O ECM e o GFS andaram completamente diferentes, só a partir de hoje é que já entraram mais em sintonia, até ontem, o ECM previa alguma chuva e a continuação de tempo mais fresco enquanto que o GFS não previa praticamente chuva nenhuma e a partir da próxima semana já andava a mostrar mais uma onda de calor com vento de leste. Agora já não prevê nada disso e espero que assim continue, já não posso ver calor à frente. Era excelente se tivéssemos a mesma quantidade de chuva como temos de calor e vento.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2017 às 23:40)

Boas,
A máxima foi de *37,5ºC*
Agora estão *25,7ºC *com vento moderado de NW. Noite fantástica, o vento sempre faz circular o ar em casa.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2017 às 13:42)

Boas,
O cenário lá mudou um pouco por cá, o dia já começou fresco e com alguma neblina. Neste momento está bastante abafado graças ao facto do céu estar nublado por nuvens altas. Estão *35,7ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2017 às 21:08)

Boas,
Por aqui dia com nuvens altas e abafado.  
Pôr do sol um pouco diferente daquele que temos tido, praticamente sempre com fumo. Pode ser que estas nuvens altas sejam um pronúncio de alguma mudança. 









___________
Máx: *37,3ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC
*
Agora estão *27,8ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2017 às 23:13)

10ª noite tropical consecutiva... é a maior sequência do ano.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

Boas,
Madrugada e manhã frescas, de tarde um belo dia de piscina.  Se tivesse estas temperaturas o verão todo, seria fantástico. Algumas nuvens altas estiveram presentes durante todo o dia.
Máx: *33,5ºC*
Min: *14,9ºC
*
Agora estão *28,7ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2017 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, sendo nublado por nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde.

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC

Quando entrar Setembro, o calor virá...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

24,9ºC com vento moderado de NW. Pensei arrefecer um pouco mais ainda assim.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2017 às 19:23)

Boas,
Nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã e mais uma vez, nuvens altas e temperatura muito agradável de tarde.
Máx: *34,3ºC*
Min: *11,7ºC
*
Agora estão *29,1ºC* e o vento é fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia,
Acordar ao som da chuva num dia em que não esperava Nada, é fantástico.  chove razoavelmente por Arronches, pena ser pouco tempo.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2017 às 10:52)

Boas,
Por aqui pingou ao inicio da manhã mas nem deu para assentar o pó.
Tenho de ir regar na mesma...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2017 às 14:13)

30,8ºC com vento forte de S e céu nublado. 53 km/h atuais. Mínima de 21,9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2017 às 21:02)

Boa Noite,
A chuva de manhã ainda deu para fazer poças e pingar os telhados, nada mau para quem já não vê chover algo decente à meses. A tarde foi bastante abafada graças à existência de mais humidade e por vezes o céu ficava muito nublado. Finalmente, um tempo diferente. 
Algumas fotos do final do dia de hoje:













______
Máx: *34,1ºC*
Min: *16,5ºC
*
Hoje não está a arrefecer tão rápido como ontem. Estão ainda *27,4ºC *com vento muito fraco de WNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2017 às 22:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e tempo abafado. 

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2017 às 00:39)

Chove por Arronches molha bem!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 01:27)

Sem chuva, apesar de ela estar aí à porta pelo radar. 22,4ºC e 56% HR com vento de leste fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2017 às 01:34)

Por vezes chove moderado, belo cheiro a terra molhada. Saudades disto 
Estão *22,2ºC* com 62% HR e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 02:53)

Chove muito fraco, já se nota nos carros.  21,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 03:04)

Já chove mais significativamente, desde Junho que não chovia!

Edit: Vento com algumas rajadas, derivado das células. A pressão saltou cerca de 1.5 hPa.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2017 às 07:39)

Caíram meia- dúzia de pingas que só serviram para sujar o carro.
Perspectiva-se mais um dia de sol e algumas nuvens.
Hora da rega


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

Boas. Ainda choveu um pouco durante a noite. Mínima de 17,7ºC e 26,6ºC atuais com vento moderado de SSW. Infelizmente as células andam todas em Espanha.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 16:25)

Não apareceu nos radares quer portugueses quer espanhóis (provavelmente devido às partículas de reduzida dimensão e porque o evento deve ter ocorrido abaixo da cobertura do radar) mas no país vizinho ocorreu há pouco um _downburst_ que criou uma 'clareira'.






Não tenho a certeza que esta estação registou o surgimento da célula, o vento descendente ou ambos  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=ext&l=4411C&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=Todas






Possivelmente a 'rajada' das 15h está relacionado com a(s) célula(s) convectiva(s) e a 'rajada' das 16h foi a do _downburst_.


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

Orion disse:


> Não apareceu nos radares quer portugueses quer espanhóis (provavelmente devido às partículas de reduzida dimensão e porque o evento deve ter ocorrido abaixo da cobertura do radar) mas no país vizinho ocorreu há pouco um _downburst_ que criou uma 'clareira'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2017 às 20:11)

Boas,
Dia com algumas nuvens mas nada demais, para lá da fronteira é que cresce tudo com muita força como já é habitual nestas situações. Portugal sempre a ver navios, até no sahara crescem grandes células. Se há climas deprimentes, o de Portugal é um deles, só no calor e na secura é que é bom. 
*25,1ºC *com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2017 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu pouco nublado, mas de manhã deve ter caído algumas pingas que os carros estavam todos castanhos, desta vez, safei-me. 

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC

Finalmente, registei uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC depois de 49 dias seguidos sempre acima dos 30ºC. 

As noites tropicais, registei a 18ª noite tropical consecutiva. Este mês, leva 25 noites tropicais e, em princípio ficará por aqui. 

Em Setembro, quero sol e calor, para ir gozar a praia mais vazia.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2017 às 23:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com algumas nuvens mas nada demais, para lá da fronteira é que cresce tudo com muita força como já é habitual nestas situações. Portugal sempre a ver navios, até no sahara crescem grandes células. Se há climas deprimentes, o de Portugal é um deles, só no calor e na secura é que é bom.
> *25,1ºC *com vento moderado de NW.


Oxalá que amanhã não chova é nada, para chover lama e me sujar o carro não obrigado.
Nesta país já se sabe que não se pode ter esperanças sobre nada, excepto no sol e calor.
Pelo menos, está mais fresco, sigo com 20.5ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 13:51)

Boas,
Tal é, o que há no centro de Espanha, e nós aqui com umas desgraçadas células que mal começam a crescer já se estão a desfazer.  Já nem peço animação, alguma chuva bastava, mas enfim, é a tristeza do costume. 
Céu nublado e isto tudo vale pelo tempo mais fresco. Estão *26,6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

Alguns cumulus inofensivos, uma cortina de chuva a SW e pouco mais. Ouvi o heli a passar ainda há pouco portanto parece que a única coisa que há ainda é incêndios. 25,0ºC atuais com vento de SSE, mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 15:13)

Uma célula com alguma chuva a passar ao lado diretamente a Oeste... Nada de novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

Belo raio a Oeste com trovão.


----------



## Thomar (28 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

Boas! Aqui por Ponte de Sôr já choveu (aguaceiro fraco, durou 10 minutos) e trovejou (por volta das 14H) a oeste mas ainda se ouviu 3 trovões.
Que saudades eu tinha de chuva, do cheiro a terra molhada e ouvir algo mais...
Agora céu parcialmente nublado e Sol, que venha mais chuva!​


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 15:31)

Apesar de a trovoada estar mais a Oeste, ouvem-se bem alguns trovões. 24,3ºC e 48 km/h de Sul, o típico gust front. Muito negro a NW!


----------



## vamm (28 Ago 2017 às 15:50)

Da Boavista dos Pinheiros avisto o seu muito negro e "composto" para os lados de Almodôvar/Mértola.
Aquela zona tem um íman para trovoadas que é obra


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 16:18)

Mais umas pequenas células em formação a Sul. 22,1ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

Boas,
Finalmente parece que vem algo para aqui, 2 estrondos agora


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 17:03)

Andam muito dispersas, não sei se vão sobreviver grande coisa, mas esperemos que sim. Confirmo os estrondos, mas mais uma vez parece ser a SW.

Está a abrir o buraco natural.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

Por Arronches já começou a ouvir-se algum sinal de trovoada, mas a chuva continua a andar afastada....

EDIT: a última descarga fez com que a luz fosse abaixo...  Vamos ver se a EDP não terá de reparar aparelhos avariados pela vila...

EDIT2: eco laranja a Sul com progressão Sul-Norte. Parece que vamos ter acção.  E já começou a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Chove com muita intensidade por Arronches com trovoada! FINALMENTE


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 17:30)

Alguma precipitação a aproximar-se dos locais afectados pelos incêndios das ultimas semanas. Bom para limpar o "Preto" horrível da Paisagem, mau porque vai tudo parar ao Tejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 17:30)

Já mal ouço trovoada e apenas uma cortina de chuva longe a SW. A Serra de São Mamede por vezes é chata para as células... Aí para baixo sim parece estar interessante.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

Não admira que fosse um belo estouro 
Só acho que foi mais próximo da vila do que surge no mapa...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 17:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aí para baixo sim parece estar interessante.



Já deve ir a caminho. Parecia inclusive que a própria célula se estava a formar sobre Arronches. 
10 minutos de acção e continua com "má cara". A chuva é que abrandou, após uns momentos em regime torrencial


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

grande chuvada sem duvida por aqui, vai-me é deixar o carro todo castanho outra vez, para isto mais valia estar sol...
Nem vale a pena ir tirar o guarda-chuva do pó.
Vale mais é ir regar o jardim se não faz-se tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

Já abriu o sol mas há mais uma célula a sul! Tudo Lavado, excelente  já tinha saudades de ver chover desta maneira.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 17:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Já abriu o sol mas há mais uma célula a sul! Tudo Lavado, excelente  já tinha saudades de ver chover desta maneira.


Ainda bem, fico contente, pena é que aqui não vá chover nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 17:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> pena é que aqui não vá chover nada.



@Davidmpb creio que logo mais tarde teremos animação nocturna. É que o movimento do centro da depressão está a fazer surgir células em todo o Sul interior, com movimento S-N ou SE-NW. Por isso acredito que iremos ainda ser "regados" durante o dia de hoje


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 18:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda bem, fico contente, pena é que aqui não vá chover nada.


Pode ser que ainda apareça mais animação lá para a noite, já há boas células no baixo alentejo e as previsões indicam que só durante o final da tarde e à noite é que poderia haver mais instabilidade nesta zona.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Davidmpb creio que logo mais tarde teremos animação nocturna. É que o movimento do centro da depressão está a fazer surgir células em todo o Sul interior, com movimento S-N ou SE-NW. Por isso acredito que iremos ainda ser "regados" durante o dia de hoje





joralentejano disse:


> Pode ser que ainda apareça mais animação lá para a noite, já há boas células no baixo alentejo e as previsões indicam que só durante o final da tarde e à noite é que poderia haver mais instabilidade nesta zona.


Sim, os modelos assim o indicam, esperamos que sim...
Neste momento chove fraco, belo arco- íris.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 18:55)

Belo raio a Oeste, inesperado. Entretanto bela célula em Avis, mas que já causou um incêndio também.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 19:08)

Grandes torres e céu a ficar bastante escuro para SE, boas células no baixo Alentejo e em Espanha, pode ser que tragam muita animação durante a noite.


----------



## vamm (28 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

Panorama a N de Reliquias, Odemira


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

Céu assustador e já ronca


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 20:18)

Relâmpagos constantes! Festival brutal


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 20:37)

Vai roncando muito ao longe, a célula deve enfraquecer até cá, espero que pelo menos dê alguma chuva....


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 20:39)

A célula pode dissipar-se até chegar cá mas em Arronches os raios visíveis são brutais  já chove e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 20:42)

Vejo relâmpagos para SE, essa zona está sempre a bombar nestes eventos. O aviso foi estendido a Portalegre e Évora durante a próxima hora apenas, não inclui amanhã.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 20:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos para SE, essa zona está sempre a bombar nestes eventos. O aviso foi estendido a Portalegre e Évora durante a próxima hora apenas, não inclui amanhã.


Sim, aquela zona de Elvas, Campo Maior e Badajoz sempre foi assim nestes eventos, Arronches por vezes só apanha as pontas  Nunca mais me esqueço de uma vez no São Mateus ter assistido a uma das maiores trovoadas que alguma vez vi, foi simplesmente brutal e vinha do mesmo sítio de onde vêm agora, Espanha.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 20:53)

Essas trovoadas daí é muito raro chegarem aqui, é quase mais provável uma trovoada de NE passar a Serra e chegar aqui, o que já aconteceu várias vezes. Essas trovoadas chegam ao limite da Serra de São Mamede e, ou são desviadas ou dissipam-se totalmente.

Entretanto, 19,3ºC com vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

Raio espetacular a SE!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 21:09)

Também vou vendo relâmpagos para SE, porém está tudo muito longe, é fogo de vista.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 21:12)

É com cada raio a SSE  chove fraco!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 21:16)

Por aqui ouvem-se já alguns trovões, a trovoada é fogo de vista mas parece bem potente, belos raios.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 21:21)




----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 21:44)

Está a morrer tudo, nem chuva já cá vai chegar não acumulou nada, ainda bem que eu fiz a rega da tarde.
Para amanhã nada espero novamente, venha o sol.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2017 às 21:52)

A trovoada foi-se mas chove moderadamente à algum tempo! 
Ambiente limpo e fresco, estão *17°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2017 às 23:00)

Boas, por aqui, caiu umas pinguitas de manhã e nada mais, mal molhou o chão, mas fica tudo sujo. Para chover assim, mais vale nem chover.

Máxima: 24.7ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2017 às 02:49)

O radar nada mostra mas chove bem mais uma vez por aqui. 
*17,1ºC *


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 03:22)

joralentejano disse:


> O radar nada mostra mas chove bem mais uma vez por aqui.
> *17,1ºC *



Não mostrava ecos azuis? Por volta dessa hora havia até uns ecos verdes escuros tímidos.






Se tivesse que apostar diria que foi chuva estratiforme. Se houve convecção foi fraca de mais para ser claramente visível no satélite.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2017 às 03:53)

Orion disse:


> Não mostrava ecos azuis? Por volta dessa hora havia até uns ecos verdes escuros tímidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, a essa hora o radar mostrava um verde mas muito tímido mesmo, a quantidade era muito mais do que esse eco costuma dar. Foi apenas restos das células já em dissipação tanto que depois acabou por desaparecer mesmo aqui por cima. Com o núcleo perto, a chuva que se pode esperar é de células que se formem mesmo por cima visto estarem praticamente estacionárias.


----------



## trepkos (29 Ago 2017 às 13:46)

Por Évora nada a assinalar. Mais um evento que rende 0 mm.

As barragens agradecem.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 13:49)

Por aqui começou a chover inesperadamente. Mas fraco e sem trovoada. 23,3ºC. No entanto as células estão se a formar aqui em cima e a vir de NE, o que é mais propício a trovoada por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

Chove bem com pingas grossas agora! Vão se formando aqui em cima. 20,3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2017 às 15:08)

Boas,
Bom aguaceiro que caiu á pouco, durou cerca de 10 minutos.
Trovoada agora


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

Sim, parece que há alguma trovoada em São Mamede, e já causou um incêndio. Aqui na cidade ouvem se alguns trovões mas nada de mais. 

Sai agora o helicóptero dos bombeiros.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2017 às 15:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, parece que há alguma trovoada em São Mamede, e já causou um incêndio. Aqui na cidade ouvem se alguns trovões mas nada de mais.
> 
> Sai agora o helicóptero dos bombeiros.


Sim vi mesmo agora o helicóptero, a trovoada continua com actividade eléctrica.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 15:42)

Aqui até já abre o sol  Mas a NE está bem negro, e o vento está de lá também, onde estão as células. 21,4ºC.

Agressivo pela Serra. Pena que para a cidade não venha nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 16:21)

Trovões bem audíveis na cidade agora mas a menos que o radar ainda não tenha atualizado para alguma coisa que se tenha formado aqui, só me parece ser uma das células a Oeste ou a Norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2017 às 16:56)

Se aquilo que está em Espanha viesse cá parar é que era, mas como sempre apanhamos com os restos
Ouvem-se alguns trovões muito distantes.


----------



## trepkos (29 Ago 2017 às 17:27)

Falei cedo demais.

Abateu se agora uma enorme trovoada sobre a cidade, bombeiros, polícia e ruas transformadas em rios.

Grande trovões.

Durou uns 15 mim.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Algum aparato de som antes, mas agora mais calmo. As células andam todas a Norte e a SE, e já causaram mais dois incêndios... 22,0ºC entretanto, e o IPMA lançou avisos, bem tardios.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

Boas,
Dilúvio neste momento em Elvas  graças a uma célula que se formou junto à barragem do caia. 
Estão apenas *19°C *
É uma pena esta instabilidade não durar mais tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

Começou a chover em Olhão. Na Serra de Monte Figo, chove bem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Ago 2017 às 19:36)

Apanhei pelas 17h uma bela carga de agua em Tavira. 
Agora começou a chover em Manta Rota.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 19:52)

Para maior dos azares, acho que o centro da depressão está mesmo aqui, o que significa que anda tudo à volta.  Apesar disso, acabei de ver um belo raio a SW onde está uma célula forte, para a zona de Sousel.

20,2ºC e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

Boas,
Dia animado, andei pela zona da barragem, Campo Maior e Elvas e observei formações muito interessantes e também um enorme aparato elétrico para os lados de Espanha.
Ficam algumas fotos, notável também o nível da barragem extremamente baixo.
Células que cresceram na Serra de S. Mamede:













Nesta foto, é possível ver a nuvem escura que originou a forte trovoada que se abateu por Elvas, que aqui reportei, nesta altura ainda não passava apenas de uma nuvem ameaçadora




Célula a leste de C. Maior, ainda deu para observar alguns raios:




Para os lados de Badajoz era isto, desculpem os candeeiros mas estava no carro em andamento, o céu no horizonte era extremamente assustador e o aparato elétrico era brutal.




Depois da chuvada, em Elvas:




E por fim, algumas fotos da barragem, é incrível o estado em que isto está.








Tal como já tinha dito uma vez, onde estão as árvores, costuma ser uma ilha...




Espero que gostem e desculpem a quantidade de fotos.
_________
Visto que o núcleo está nesta zona, já não espero mais nada. Está um fresco muito bom. 
Tatual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2017 às 20:32)

Boas,
Se não fosse o aguaceiro ao inicio da tarde nem tinha chovido sequer, rendeu 3mm, para quem não via chover praticamente desde Maio já não foi mau.
O verão climatológico está prestes a terminar, veremos o que nos reserva Setembro.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2017 às 20:38)

*21.7mm* acumulados entre as 17h e as 18h (UTC) em Elvas. O que uma pequena célula pode fazer, imaginemos aquelas células enormes que aparecem com muita frequência em Espanha.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2017 às 21:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para maior dos azares, acho que o centro da depressão está mesmo aqui, o que significa que anda tudo à volta.


O escudo Portalegrense no seu auge


----------



## Maria Elleonor (29 Ago 2017 às 23:30)

Está tudo muito lindo, pessoas felizes com a chuva e a trovoada.
Fotos lindíssimas!!! 
Mas e aqui em Faro,quando é que a festa começa?
Será que chega cá a baixo ou nem por isso??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Ago 2017 às 01:14)

E pronto, na Manta Rota registei 0.5mm de precipitação.  
Já acalmou o pó.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2017 às 13:55)

Boas,
Noite bem fresca, a mínima desceu bem graças ao vento nulo. Foi de *10,9ºC*
Agora sigo com* 26,7ºC *e algumas nuvens.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2017 às 20:53)

Boas,
Máxima de *29,2ºC*
Agora estão *22,7ºC* com vento muito fraco de NW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2017 às 06:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia animado, andei pela zona da barragem, Campo Maior e Elvas e observei formações muito interessantes e também um enorme aparato elétrico para os lados de Espanha.
> Ficam algumas fotos, notável também o nível da barragem extremamente baixo.
> Células que cresceram na Serra de S. Mamede:
> ...



Ótimas fotos, joralentejano! As fotos da barragem estão um espanto com as estruturas convectivas


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2017 às 10:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia animado, andei pela zona da barragem, Campo Maior e Elvas e observei formações muito interessantes e também um enorme aparato elétrico para os lados de Espanha.
> Ficam algumas fotos, notável também o nível da barragem extremamente baixo.
> Células que cresceram na Serra de S. Mamede:
> ...


Espectaculares as tuas fotos, Joralentejano!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2017 às 14:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ótimas fotos, joralentejano! As fotos da barragem estão um espanto com as estruturas convectivas





joselamego disse:


> Espectaculares as tuas fotos, Joralentejano!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2017 às 14:20)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia já segue mais quente com a temperatura a ultrapassar os 30ºC. Mas parece, que o calor já não virá em excesso.
A mínima foi de *13,5ºC*
Agora estão *30,4ºC *com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Set 2017 às 10:49)

Deixo aqui (não estou certo que seja o local mais indicado, mas não encontro os tópicos de resumos) a informação meteorológica da minha estação.
Dados incompletos do mês de Agosto, pois quando, futuramente já estarão completos.
Podem aceder aqui
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkheThODgZoJyyi-dnfD9GhWBRhq


----------

